# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  yunan zulmü Yakma emirleri Prensten

## ceydaaa

(Bir Yunan askeri anlatıyor): Her şeyi yakmamız emrini Prens Andreas vermişti. 
(30 Ağustos 1921: Yunan ordusundaki bir fotoğrafçı anlatıyor) Ayrıldığımız her yeri yakıyoruz. Dehşet verici bir manzara. 
(4 Eylül 1921: Nikos Vasilikos anlatıyor) Bazılarımız Romayı yakan imparator Neron gibi mutlu. Verilen emir açık. Neyi taşıyamıyorsanız yakın. Onca köyde yaşlılar, hastalar, sakatlar, çoçuklar ne yaptı meçhul
Ailelerin önünde tecavüz
(9 Temmuz 1921: Yunan subay anlatıyor) Arıveren köyüne girdik. Kızlara ailelerinin gözü önünde tecavüz edildi. Askerler o gece yağmaladıkları ipek yorganlarda yattılar. 
(Binbaşı Panagakos anlatıyor) Uşakda Türkler korkudan ailelerini geceleri mezarlıklarda gizliyorlardı. İki Yunan askerinin tecavüz etmeye çalıştığı genç bir kızı kurtardım. Annesi koşarak ellerimi öpmeye başladı. Az ilerde diğer iki kızı yerde cansız yatıyordu.

----------

